# Escalators



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

Just introduced Flash to the evil dog eating moving stair case cliff... Part of me felt bad but the other part wanted to laugh at how much he spazzed. He did good though and we went both up and down a few times but he definitely wasn't a fan!

Anyone else experience that?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think facilities allow this. It's a wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

We were with his trainer who regularly trains at the store we were at. We were not the first pair of hers that had an interesting introduction. By the end of the night he was going on and off with a wonderfully timed little hop even if he still wasn't truly sure of it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After watching the Japanese lady get eaten by an escalator I am not thinking I will ever use one again. I wouldn't put my dog on one. Good think there aren't any in Ashtabula County, Ohio. Couple of elevators here, but mostly where the dogs don't go. 

I did take a couple of my dogs on the elevator at my previous job. So I know they can do them if ever they are necessary, but we're steering clear of escalators. That woman died. She got her kid out of it and it just, ate her, in front of her kid. It was terrible. Malfunction or not.


----------



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

Ack! That is so horrible! Flash does elevators without any issue but being in a busy city his trainer at least wants him introduced to escalators. I'm happy avoiding them for the most part.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I'm with Selzer.. Nevermind the fact my little town only has literally one escalator, and I think I've been on it once in my entire life growing up in this dump. So I don't see Bear ever needing to take a ride on it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Based on what I have heard over the last dozen or so years the vast majority of trainers and SD handlers say ...

*NO* to escalators and a big *YES* to elevators.


----------



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

Originally that was my thought process, but my trainer was rather insistent. I am perfectly happy with elevators and he handles them without issues thank goodness.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there's no question that escalators can be a dangerous place but in the interest of service dogs - I do think that it's beneficial to expose the dogs to escalators. some dogs have major aversions to them which I think it's better to know ahead of time... and others that are fine and their handlers may rarely or never ride them but should the need ever arise, both dogs and handlers should be comfortable with all aspects of boarding-riding-exiting... especially since my clients are visually impaired.

when training the dogs there are specific protocols that I follow including an exposure, an intro, then training/conditioning... once comfortable with the technique the dogs are required to ride a variety of escalators in order to generalize, then they are tested with a blindfolded handler.

once issued to a client - the client must ride 3 different escalators under instructor supervision before given a "pass" as far as proficiency. our dogs also wear booties on their rear feet since that's where many foot injuries occur.

it's a lot, and not worth if for some... but necessary for others.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sometimes with trainers you just have to say "No" -- kinda like Mrs. Regan's anti drug campaign...


----------



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

While I plan on avoiding them as much as possible, I do understand her reasoning.

Fodder - what sort of booties do you use? I am looking for a good pair for my pup.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Flash, we use Ruffwear Grip Trex...

you can find them here for a good price and the option of purchasing pairs instead of the set of four: Dog Booties - $17.50 : Guide Dogs for the Blind


----------



## FlashSD (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona got her nail caught and ripped down to the paw by an escalator. Took me 18 months to get her back on one again. Only because I might have to take an escalator one day.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I can't see myself taking a dog on an escalator. There are always stairs or elevators. Plus, I don't know of a single place that has escalators and is dog friendly. If some amazing situation occurs that requires me to use one, I'll just pick her up and set her down on the other side.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

yuriy said:


> Yeah, I can't see myself taking a dog on an escalator. There are always stairs or elevators. Plus, I don't know of a single place that has escalators and is dog friendly. If some amazing situation occurs that requires me to use one, I'll just pick her up and set her down on the other side.


I see that you are in Canada. Here is the U.S. our SDs are allowed in non-dog friendly places. There are even some individual states that allow SDITs to practice in non-dog friendly places. 
---------------------------------------------------

I myself don't ever see needing to take a service dog down an escalator as there are other ways down per the ADA. An example is at an airport. In the area where passengers have to go up or down a level and all are directed to use the escalator there are also less used stairs available and there must be a minimum of a freight elevator if there are no common use elevators. In any public building that was constructed or a major remodel since the signing and in effect date of the ADA there must be an alternate manner of egress other than escalators. If there were a power outage (including backup) the escalators would stop and thereby become stationary steps. If that would happen then the dog would best be trained to use a stairway. 

This week I am teaching pre-K children to always look for 2 ways out of their classroom and their houses. When I work with adults I remind them to look for and know of 2 ways out of their places of work, any buildings they use on a regular schedule, their condo, and even any hotel they may be staying at. If you are use public transportation always know how to get yourself and your dog out of the public buildings in case of an emergency via another choice. Always know 2 ways out ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I saw another kid get sucked in by an escalator when I was a kid. I hate the darned things, even though they have emergency stops which they did not have back then but I think that stop requires someone to have presence of mind to push it.

I hear what you are saying about visual impairment but I can't even begin to imagine riding an escalator with poor eyesight. There is always an alternate way. [I never knew why I was so scared of them until I was an adult and my mother told me about the accident, then it all came back in vivid memory (blood, screaming, firemen) and I was able to work through it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't imagine taking a dog on an escalator. A lot can happen on an escalator. One mistep it is easy to fall down one. My son when he was younger almost fell down one getting on an escalator. I grabbed his little backpack he was wearing and stopped him from falling. I never liked escalators even as a kid . My daughter doesn't like elevators and my son doesn't like escalators so the stairs are the way we go. I would prefer the stairs or elevator over escalator any day.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

FlashSD said:


> While I plan on avoiding them as much as possible, I do understand her reasoning.


No. There is no reason to take a dog on an escalator. There is always a different way to get from level to level. What exactly was her reasoning? I'd have serious issues with a trainer who suggested something like that.


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

I saw a kids showplace get caught in one once. Someone screamed to hit the stop button but no one could find it right away. It did not end good. I see no reason to take a dog on an escalator. There is always other alternatives.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please don't! A woman I used to know shredded her pet's foot on an escalator. A toenail got stuck and it didn't stop right away. I would never, ever do that. It's too dangerous.


----------

